# Total shock distressing



## mikeydt1 (Sep 16, 2019)

had not been feeling too clever due to infection now on the mend.  well was up around midnight wasn't sure why then went back to bed and was woken up by the love of my life having a heart attack 2.30 am, didn't muck around and got an ambulance.

what was a surprise blood sugars were very high not sure if this goes hand in hand for people having heart attacks or if it was untreated diabetes.

all day have been very distressed by early events this morning and partner now been prepped ready for angioplasty, all ready 4 stents and am wondering if one of them has collapsed which i am aware can happen in which case they double stent.

well will find out in due course but am on total edge as having any coronary can be dangerous.

the sad thing about all of this is that all our family have passed away so am now sat here on my own, trying to keep occupied but very difficult for the mind to wonder and no one to talk to.

for now take care people on here.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 16, 2019)

So sorry to hear that. Best wishes to both of you. Hope there’s happy news. We’re here for you.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh no, so sorry to hear about that - thank goodness you were there and able to get an ambulance.
Waiting is horrible.  Is there a friend you could call so you have someone to talk to? - or someone you could talk to via Skype or something of that sort?
If not, as Thebearcametoo says, we are here for you, talk to us if it helps.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 16, 2019)

So sorry Mikey, what a horrible thing to happen to you both. I really hope all goes well for your wife. I can’t answer your question on blood sugars going high but perhaps you could ask the drs when the time is right. I’m sorry that you are lonely, it must be hard being on your own. We are only virtual friends but friends nonetheless  and ones who do care about each other. Can I suggest you keep posting and put down your feelings as you know that people on the forum will be thinking of you and doing all they can support wise to help. Take care Mikey and I will be thinking of you both. My love to you. Sue xx


----------



## Ljc (Sep 16, 2019)

What a horrible shock for you.
I am sorry to hear what you are both going through right now.
When you are up to it , please let us know how your wife is and how you are .
I hope posting on here helps even if only a little. 

Putting it mildly you are under a lot of stress right now and it is bound to upset your BG levels.
Do try to look after yourself , ok.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thinking of you Mikey.

Such a hard time for both of you.
I hope that there is good news soon.


----------



## Carolg (Sep 16, 2019)

Thinking of you mikey.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 16, 2019)

Hope all goes ok. Thinking of you x


----------



## Greymouser (Sep 16, 2019)

What a terrible way to start the day for you both, but she is lucky you were there and reacted fast and well. I hope she is OK and that you find stuff to keep your mind occupied. Don't neglect yourself either, it can be too easy to do so, but she needs you strong to support her.

Good luck and I am sat here thinking of you both, even though I don't in reality know either of you.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 18, 2019)

Oh @mikeydt1 what a terrible experience for the both of you, I`m sorry I`ve only just picked up on this. I hope everything turns out well, you are both in my thoughts and prayers.xxx


----------



## Ljc (Sep 18, 2019)

Thinking oh you Mikey.


----------



## SueEK (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Mikey, how is your lady wife doing, I do hope she is improving and getting all the care she needs. How are you managing, don’t forget we are all here and thinking of you. X


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 18, 2019)

Also thinking of you and hoping for the best outcome. Please update us when you can. Sending positive wishes.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Sep 24, 2019)

so sorry for replying late and many thanks for the well wishes and messages.

as of still in hospital but was okay as of yesterday.

when you are with someone for such a long time and things like this happen it really does mess with your mind and not having anyone around really does hit home, as others have said people are on here and i appreciate that, thank heavens for the power of the net in times like this.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 24, 2019)

mikeydt1 said:


> so sorry for replying late and many thanks for the well wishes and messages.
> 
> as of still in hospital but was okay as of yesterday.
> 
> when you are with someone for such a long time and things like this happen it really does mess with your mind and not having anyone around really does hit home, as others have said people are on here and i appreciate that, thank heavens for the power of the net in times like this.


Thanks for the update Mikey.
Thinking of you and wishing you both well


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 25, 2019)

Best wishes to you and your wife @mikeydt1 

Hoping for a full and speedy recovery. Hope you have been able to cope OK in the meantime with both the practical and emotional impact of having your loved one being ill.


----------



## Michael12420 (Sep 25, 2019)

Mikey, sorry that I am late with this, sister is on her  annual visit and it is taking up most of my time.  i wish you both the very best.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Sep 26, 2019)

after posting message took a turn for the worse just telephoned and picking up a little

this is like a nightmare roller coaster ride.  plus the hospital is 60 miles round trip and with no transport just another nightmare


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh goodness, Mikey! I'm so sorry! Hope things start going steadily in the right direction soon. Will be keeping you and your good lady in my thoughts.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 26, 2019)

Really sorry to hear this @mikeydt1 

Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Greymouser (Sep 26, 2019)

Sorry to hear that too mikeydt1, I hope the nightmare ride stops soon for you both. Sending positive thoughts and ' prayers ' your way.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 26, 2019)

Also hoping the nightmare stops soon, @mikeydt1 

Do you have any local volunteer driver organisations who would take you to the hospital and back?  You could have a look at this website to see if they have any near you - https://ctauk.org/find-ct-provider/  If not, the public transport section of your local govt. website might have a list of organisations (when I was looking for something similar I found that the Oxfordshire one does), or you could try your local Red Cross, or your local surgery, or your local church to see if they know of any.  I found half a dozen round here, and I'd only heard of one of them before I started looking.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Oct 5, 2019)

well an update as off partner still in hospital but feeling a lot better and OT are now involved to get things rolling for coming home when that is still unknown also stenting procedure carried out and also went well.

as for my diabetes which has been running haywire, i stopped injecting quite a while back due to some issues and also been on my own having hypos and no one to find me was too much of a risk so stuck with stipagliptin and presently surprised just had a nice result tonight of just over normal so am really pleased.

one factor is that my diet was lacking protein and the other is that i have been doing more work so the combo could be helping.

any way that is the update for now still feel a bit on the lonely side though but getting through one day at a time.

for now t.c kind people on here.


----------



## Greymouser (Oct 5, 2019)

Good to hear things are looking like they are on the upward direction. A good sign the OT is involved too. My dad had the stents and found that he was much, much better afterwards. 

Take care and please keep updating us.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 6, 2019)

I hope things continue to get better for you both, best wishes.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 7, 2019)

Glad to hear the stent procedure went well Mike and that OT are helping to get your OH home. 

Glad your diabetes is behaving itself a little better. You’ve enough on your plate already without having the Diabetes Fairy stocking her oar in!


----------



## mikeydt1 (Oct 14, 2019)

as of my partner is still very ill in hospital and i just can't see any glimmer of hope at the moment although i keep praying for my partner to recover and come home.

went yesterday and it caused me a lot of distress.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Oct 14, 2019)

I’m so sorry this is taking so long and causing you so much distress. Are you taking the best care of yourself as you can?


----------



## Lilian (Oct 14, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your wife but hope she pulls through and back home soon.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 14, 2019)

Really sorry to hear this Mikey. 

Sending positive thoughts your way - it’s a very difficult time when someone you love and who is at the centre of your life continues to be so unwell. 

Be kind to yourself and accept help and support from those around you - even people you don’t really count as ‘close friends’. Some people really come into their own in a time of need.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 14, 2019)

So sorry to hear she's still so ill, Mikey - my thoughts and prayers are with you both x


----------



## mikeydt1 (Oct 14, 2019)

my partner is at the stage of not knowing who i am very sad and distressing.  as for myself sort of looking after myself got a warden keeping an eye on me but apart from that no one else. 20 years of everything is a long time to be around someone and it is like a knife running through  the system.


----------



## Maz2 (Oct 14, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear about this.  Only just caught up with it as I have been away.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Oct 26, 2019)

as off partner still in hospital but apart from very sore mouth and throat doing a little better, was dismayed that they didn't diagnose thrush for nearly 2 weeks! stopped the poor person from eating and drinking properly.

this is going to be long drawn but at least the hospital is only 10 mins away better than 100 mile round trip.

still niggled by been alone you just get so used to having someone there and then it really hits home when they aren't around.

community nurses have visited me and are putting an action plan in place to help ease the burden, i suffer with health issues so it makes it even more tougher, one thing though, i am a battler so never give up even when it gets tough going.

walking and visiting has helped me with the diabetes side of things lost a little weight and levels are looking better.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Oct 26, 2019)

should of added i very much appreciate all the replies to this esp in the first weeks of feeling isolated.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 26, 2019)

Glad to hear you’ve got some support in place for you Mikey. Good to hear that you are a battler. Still hoping that your OH is able to return to you at some point. 

Yes I know what you mean about just being used to sharing ordinary everyday things with someone. My wife and I were married for almost 24 years when she died. Still can’t quite believe that she won’t just show up again and say, “Surprise!!”.


----------



## Greymouser (Oct 26, 2019)

Yes, it is good to hear you have some support in place, but from my experience, it is not usually enough. I would suggest trying your local council for further support, if you haven't already done so. Is there nothing you can do socially locally? Any clubs you could join? Just a thought.  

That is sad too Mike about your wife, makes me think about things that does.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Nov 23, 2019)

partner at long last will be coming home next week.  it has been a constant battle 10 weeks of what seemed like pure hell and never thought i would see this day come, still unclear as to the final outcome and they are bringing in backup in case partner is unable to manage so next week is going to be tough for both of us.

if you are in relationships treasure what you have as you never know what is around the corner waiting.


----------



## SueEK (Nov 23, 2019)

Hello Mike and so glad to hear from you. This is good news that your partner will at last be coming home. I hope all is in place so that you can manage at home and please make a fuss if you feel there is not enough support for you. I’m truly sorry you have both had such a horrible time and hope that life will gradually get easier for you both. Please continue to let us know how you both get on when you are able and I send lots of love and good wishes to you xx


mikeydt1 said:


> partner at long last will be coming home next week.  it has been a constant battle 10 weeks of what seemed like pure hell and never thought i would see this day come, still unclear as to the final outcome and they are bringing in backup in case partner is unable to manage so next week is going to be tough for both of us.
> 
> if you are in relationships treasure what you have as you never know what is around the corner waiting.


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 23, 2019)

Good news Mikey at long last, thinking of both of you take care.


----------



## Greymouser (Nov 23, 2019)

Good to hear the good news. 


mikeydt1 said:


> if you are in relationships treasure what you have as you never know what is around the corner waiting


That is so true about so much, for everyone, not just about relationships either, we all take things too much for granted, don't realise what we have, until it is threatened.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 23, 2019)

mikeydt1 said:


> partner at long last will be coming home next week.  it has been a constant battle 10 weeks of what seemed like pure hell and never thought i would see this day come, still unclear as to the final outcome and they are bringing in backup in case partner is unable to manage so next week is going to be tough for both of us.
> 
> if you are in relationships treasure what you have as you never know what is around the corner waiting.


So glad to hear your partner is going to be allowed home at last, that is really good news.  I know it's difficult to care for someone straight out of hospital though, so please make sure you take care of yourself and do, as Sue says, make a fuss and ask for more help and support for both of you if you need it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 24, 2019)

Really pleased your partner is coming home at last @mikeydt1. Hope everything goes well and you are both able to cope well - and that the extra support is put in place so that you are both comfortable and happy.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Dec 7, 2019)

good news partner is now home but bombshell dropped by doctor sadly my partner is at end of life and palliative care has been set up, it could be any where from weeks to months.

at the other end i had suffered a bleed MCV test revealed it while partner was in hospital and treatment started, i have bowel disease and warned this could happen, seeing surgeon in due course and as for BG i neglected this with everything going on but was checked by community nurses and surprised as it was well within range of 5.7 then again i have been doing more exercises but food wise nothing has been altered.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear this Mikey


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Dec 7, 2019)

Very sorry to hear that. I hope you have happy and gentle moments in amongst the sadness.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh @mikeydt1. I'm sorry I've only just caught up with this thread and my heart goes out  to you.

When you feel you want to talk please do ring DUK Support Team on tel: 0345 123 2399. They are there to lend their support to you and anyone who needs it in any capacity.

It's an extremely anxious & worrying time for both yourself and your partner so take good care of yourselves ~ rest, sleep & eat.

My thoughts are with you. (((HUGS)))
WL
Edited.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 7, 2019)

So sorry to hear this, Mikey, will be thinking of both of you x


----------

